# Corsair Carbide 500r



## Alex0309 (30. August 2011)

Hallo , ich habe mal ne Frage zum oben genannten Gehäuse.
In einem Preview Video hieß es das es auch in Schwarz-Silber also so wie das 400r erhältlich sein wird.
Wann kommt denn das Gehäuse raus , ich weiß im Internet steht September , aber beim 400r auch und man kann es schon kaufen.

Außerdem wird es eine Window - Version geben . Ich bin nicht gerade ein Fan von Mesh an der Seite. Außer der lüfter an der Seite pustet die Warme Luft nach draußen und 
zieht nicht unnötig Staub ins Case.

Das war eigentlich schon alles.


gruß Alex


----------



## Devil Dante (1. September 2011)

Bei geizhals werden Sie bereits nach und nach gelistet, daher glaub ich, dass es nicht mehr all zu lange dauern wird: Corsair Carbide Series 500R schwarz (CC9011012-WW) | Geizhals.at EU! Wo hast du denn die Info her dass das mit Sidewindow kommt, dann würd ichs nämlich auch sofort bestellen ?


----------



## Alex0309 (1. September 2011)

Ohh , ehm es sollte eigentlich  , wird es eine Window Version geben ?  heißen. Aber nach meinem Vorausstellen müssen die es nun machen


----------



## Bluebeard (25. September 2011)

Hi,

sorry - nein, keine Window Version beim 500R!

sollte jetzt in den kommenden Tagen/Wochen verfügbar sein!


----------

